# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι πουλακι είναι αυτο....

## kaper

Πετυχαινω συνεχεια αυτο το πουλακι στο δρομο αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι...
Το πτερωμα του ειναι καφε και εχει ενα λοφιο στο κεφαλι....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BilakosM

από το λοφίο θα έλεγα κορυδαλλός χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος

----------


## kaper

Ετσι ακριβως ειναι και κελαηδαει χαμηλόφωνα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Αν ειναι μονοχρωμο ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Βασιλης αν εχει χροματισμους ενδέχεται να ειναι τσαλαπετινος

----------


## ndlns

Κορυδαλλός, σίγουρα. Έχει και διάφορες τοπικές ονομασίες, σε μας θεσσαλία κατσουλιέρης.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κορυδαλλος σιγουρα

----------


## kaper

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

